# Making Screen tops for Fish Tanks



## Laghairt (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi all,

Does anyone have a good methiod for making screen tops for standard fish tanks? It would need to fit the lid exactly to prevent any woodies escaping. I've thought of using perspex but I'm sure there are better methods out there that would make mounting a MVB easier.

I guess the alternative would be to buy a hood and seal it up.

Any ideas??

Rondo​


----------



## Erebos (Jun 14, 2011)

If your only using it for woodies use fluon around the top or a smear of vegi oil.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 14, 2011)

I did have two links for this....one was wood but I cant find it...but that was simply to make a wooden frame slightly bigger than your tank, and staple gun mesh over it


here's another, perhaps easier one
How to Build a Screen Top For Your Tank. | reef tools


----------



## Laghairt (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks. 

I don't want to use Fluon as it will look ugly.


----------



## Erebos (Jun 14, 2011)

Roaches are not really a display animal lol.


----------



## vampstorso (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm thinking perhaps they mean when they feed a lizard so they can't escape  perhaps I'm wrong though


----------



## spongebob (Jun 14, 2011)

In the past I made up flyscreen tops in exactly the same way I'd make a flyscreen door, just scaled down. To save money get a council clean up screen door and cut it down in size and then all you need to do is renew the screen


----------



## Laghairt (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jun 14, 2011)

I use crim safe mesh. My nephew brings home offcuts from work. Or I send him to off with specific measurements ;D


----------



## book (Jun 14, 2011)

I have modified fish tank hoods by filling all the gaps in the edges which contact the top of the glass and replace some of the lid with framed screen for better ventilation.
For some I have made hoods with screen lids from scratch.
This is some of the simple stuff on two foot tanks.




First off the back section was just held down by the weight of the lights and a small piece of wood was bonded to the glass at the front to take a clasp.
Later I glued a wood frame around the top sides and back of the tank and screwed the back screen to the frame.
When I make a hood style, the frame is around all sides with a lip edge sitting on the top of the glass. I make them a tight fit but still removable.


----------



## Laghairt (Jun 14, 2011)

That looks awesome book.


----------

